# From Dirty to hopefully Delicious



## scwatrboyo1 (Jan 12, 2014)

First real smoke of a pork butt, hope it turns out good, kinda put myself in a tough situation with a big ol wild boar.  anyways its on right now, been on for hour n half.  injected with apple juice/vinegar and some other stuff last night, then just made a crazy mix with stuff i like for a rub.  threw in some mustard worcestershire and water to get it sticky.  anyways hopefully these pics will post. and tips comments will greatly help. plan on smoking til 165 then wrapping in foil til 200.  thanks guys













big nasty .jpg



__ scwatrboyo1
__ Jan 12, 2014


















IMG_20140110_154703.jpg



__ scwatrboyo1
__ Jan 12, 2014


















IMG_20140112_091913.jpg



__ scwatrboyo1
__ Jan 12, 2014


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 16, 2014)

Did your butt turn out? I would like to try a hog sometime, never had the opportunity. Have you ever cured any before? Ham? Bacon?


----------



## scwatrboyo1 (Jan 16, 2014)

It turned out good, not great nor exellent, but good.  never cured nor made bacon, would like to try soon. I'm also going to smoke a shoulder here in about a week n half. I think I can improve, so i'll keep it posted.  My processing hasn't got too advanced yet.  I do brats, breakfast sausage(onion maple), then a similar jimmy dean sausage but better, burger, cubed, summer sausage and snack sticks(summer n snacks are good but not great, but i feel everything else is exellent)  This is with Deer mostly, just did breakfast sausage and whole cuts of meat with piggy.  would love to learn, hopefully in the next year or so I can advance and get into curing and bacon.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 16, 2014)

Pop's has very good thread on making bacon. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/making-bacon If you follow his directions you will be surprised how skillful you have become......lol There was a craze of making Kabanosy sticks last year. They have caraway and nutmeg so the flavor is different from sausage with garlic and onion. They are amazing. I read about the history a little and they are called Kabanosy because "Kaban" is the Polish word for male pig. They made Kabanosy from large older male pigs because the toughness of the meat is overcome from grinding and the flavor of an older animal is overcome by the spices. A way to make something very good from an otherwise hard to cook animal.


----------



## eman (Jan 16, 2014)

Them big boars get donated or buried down here. Just to strong tasting . Give me a herd of piglets or a 150 lb sow and it pig roast time!


----------



## scwatrboyo1 (Jan 16, 2014)

yeah usually i'd gun for the smaller piggies, but that was bout all i had a shot at, with the distance they were at, not to mention they were on the move.  But i made some cubed pork chops fried, great.  breakfast sausage from it was as good as any i've ever had, but as far as smoking meat, probably not ideal size


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 18, 2014)

How exciting! I love wild boar and that photo with the animal was mighty impressive! Great stuff! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2014)

Down here wild  boars that no right minded Aussie would eat get shipped to Europe. Great big smelly destructive things that live on roadkill roo,dead livestock & god knows what else are worth something like $1 per kg.Must be short gutted,heart ,liver ,kidneys left in & field shot or for those truly wild types stuck with a knife.

Young stuff ,caught live with dogs,wormed then fed up in a pen pretty tasty but meat still dark.


----------



## scwatrboyo1 (Jan 19, 2014)

shoot that dang thang stunk, and everyone told me aint gunna be able to get that stinch out.   I'm like okay just like everyone says a big buck has a gamey taste(no just gotta let him hang a lil longer) well I did the proper technique and iced water a cooler, drained everyday and flushed for five days and then just plain ice for another five with drain plug pulled.  now I will admit definitely not like deer, because you can tell a difference in taste with the bigger ones, but as far as sausage, and I cubed a few chops, it was delicious.


----------



## charcoal junkie (Apr 5, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabanos


Woodcutter said:


> Pop's has very good thread on making bacon. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/making-bacon If you follow his directions you will be surprised how skillful you have become......lol There was a craze of making Kabanosy sticks last year. They have caraway and nutmeg so the flavor is different from sausage with garlic and onion. They are amazing. I read about the history a little and they are called Kabanosy because "Kaban" is the Polish word for male pig. They made Kabanosy from large older male pigs because the toughness of the meat is overcome from grinding and the flavor of an older animal is overcome by the spices. A way to make something very good from an otherwise hard to cook animal.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabanos


----------



## hal glover (Jul 25, 2014)

Piglets are referred to as Cornish Game Pigs at my house

Especially the ones that are just right to butterfly and  store  over the grate of my UDS


----------

